# Hello!



## Tegnerfan (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey i am new here,so just saying hello.Mostly interested in practical self-defense after studying many different arts.Glad to be here!


----------



## MJS (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT and greetings!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 10, 2006)

I hope you enjoy your time here. Ask questions when and where you want, We have many  people here that are happy to answere.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy the board. 
Tell us what you've studied.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Tegnerfan!  Interesting name. How'd you come up with it?


----------



## Henderson (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    Can you tell us a little more about your MA experience?  Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome! I'm a Bruce Tegner fan as well! :asian:


----------



## pstarr (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome, sir!  Good group here!


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 10, 2006)

Wecome!


----------



## Tegnerfan (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the responses!For those who asked about my MA backround,I had started in 74 with Shotokan,to yellow belt.Then the school closed.# years of a kajukenbo system.In university I was exposed to TKD tradtional style.Since then I've had Modern Arnis to brown belt.Also had hand to hand combat training from a former W.W.2 commando which turned me on to practical self-defense training.No longer interested in pursuing belts or years of tradtional study.very big on Bruce Tegners self-defense methods-hence my name!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Lisa (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

~Tess


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Glad to meet you and hope to see you around!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, glad your in the MT


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------

